# Hillary Rodham Clinton sold more than Uranium to the Russians...Hyper Sonic Missle Data !



## nononono (Mar 1, 2018)

*She should be in Jail for all that she has done against America....*
*No If, And or Buts ...Sha and a majority of the past administration belong in Jail !*
*The below article/Opinion is from one year ago and look what Putin announced today !*



*Hillary’s Hypersonic Missile Gap *

Diana West

3:12 PM 03/21/2017



Starting in May 2010, _The Washington Examiner_ reported, drawing on emails obtained by Citizens United, “Clinton Foundation staff pushed Hillary Clinton’s State Department to approve a meeting between Bill Clinton and a powerful Russian oligarch as her agency lined up investors for a project under his purview.”

His name was Viktor Vekselberg of Renova (a Clinton Foundation donor) and the project under his purview was the Skolkovo Innovation Center, which is being built near Moscow. The following month, Bill Clinton would receive $500,000 for a speech in Moscow from a Renaissance Capital, a Russian investment bank with ties to the Kremlin, a Clinton Foundation donor, a Skolkovo executive, and which talked up Uranium One, whose sale the Clinton State Department would approve, and whose executives together contributed $145 million to the Clinton Foundation.

This shocking set of emails that the Examiner reported on shows the nexus of Bill and Hillary Clinton’s foundation, Hillary Clinton’s State Department, Bill Clinton, Russian oligarch Vekselberg, and Skolkovo, “Russia’s Silicon Valley,” the Putin project to transfer Western technology to Russia that was championed and driven by Mrs. Clinton — and, what do you know, 17 out of 28 tech companies that hitched up with Skolkovo also contributed to the Clinton Foundation? What a coincidence. Meanwhile, Barack Obama’s support for Russian WTO membership made the whole global flow so much easier.

No wonder Herd Media, the Uniparty Congress and FBI Director James Comey never noticed a thing. Oh, except that Putin “hated” Hillary Clinton, “wanted to do her harm,” as Comey told Congress this week. Grrr. Maybe hypersonic technology wasn’t enough. But I’m getting ahead of the story.


Let’s pick up with an Army report on Skolkovo written in 2012 (released in 2013) to assess “the implications … for U.S. policymakers.”

Although military activities are not an official cluster of activity, the Skolkovo Foundation has, in fact, been involved in defense-related activities since December 2011, when it approved the first weapons-related project*—*the development of a hypersonic cruise missile engine. The project is a response to the U.S. Department of Defense’s Advanced Hypersonic Weapon, part of the Prompt Global Strike program.

Fast forward to November 2016, shortly after Donald Trump was elected president when the US Air Force released a report on — _no way _— the Russian and Chinese hypersonic missile threat to the United States.

The United States is vulnerable to future attack by hypersonic missiles from China and Russia and is falling behind in the technology race to develop both defensive and offensive high-speed maneuvering arms, according to a new Air Force study.

“The People’s Republic of China and the Russian Federation are already flight-testing high-speed maneuvering weapons (HSMWs) that may endanger both forward deployed U.S. forces and even the continental United States itself,” an executive summary of the report says.

“These weapons appear to operate in regimes of speed and altitude, with maneuverability that could frustrate existing missile defense constructs and weapon capabilities.”

In a functioning democratic republic, the executive branch decisions and procedures and corruption that led to this defense cataclysm would actually alarm security officials, lawmakers, and even arouse media curiosity, if nothing else. But Skolkovo, the money, the corruption, the treachery, the danger, inspire no reaction at all.

Not even this plain, shocking language, from the Army, circa 2012:

Skolkovo is an ambitious enterprise, aiming to promote technology transfer generally, by inbound direct investment, and occasionally, through selected acquisitions. As such, Skolkovo is arguably an overt alternative to clandestine industrial espionage—with the additional distinction that it can achieve such a transfer on a much larger scale and more efficiently.

Hillary Clinton, her State Department, the Clinton Foundation, Bill Clinton did much to make Skolkovo possible — did much to activate what was, according to the Army report, “arguably” a massive “clandestine industial espionage” operation. Not that any of this is in the past. This plain-sight-“research”-cum-collusion with the Russian government goes on, and goes on unchecked — and despite the Obama administration’s supposedly hard-as-nails, cold-as-ice, tough-on-Russia finish.

The Army report continues:

Implicit in Russia’s development of Skolkovo is a critical question—a question that Russia may be asking itself—why bother spying on foreign companies and government laboratories if they will voluntarily hand over all the expertise Russia seeks? Since multinational institutions hire talent worldwide and seek access to foreign markets without regard for national interest, only the U.S. government would be in a position to persuade them to scale back their commitments in Skolkovo if U.S. relations with Russia continue to deteriorate.

However, given the global dimensions of Skolkovo’s technology transfer program, it is not clear how much leverage U.S. industry has. Therefore, the key issue for U.S. policymakers is balancing the benefits of constructive technological engagement with Russia against the risks that Russia could leverage transferred scientific knowledge to modernize and strengthen its military.

Whether that is the key issue for U.S. policymakers, circa 2017, one thing seems clear. They haven’t heard of it, and they don’t care.

More proof that the hysteria over “Russian influence” _on Donald Trump _has nothing whatsoever to do with official Washington’s (read: the Swamp) concern about the national security of the American people. They are concerned about protecting the Swamp they live in and profit from, and that is all.


----------



## nononono (Mar 1, 2018)

*This article is from today....


THE GATEWAYPUNDIT


Stunning. Hillary Clinton Gave Russia the US Technology for 
Hypersonic Intercontinental Nuke Missiles
*
March 1, 2018 by Jim Hoft

*On Wednesday Russian leader Vladimir Putin threatened the West with unstoppable intercontinental nuclear missiles.*
*Putin announced that Russia had developed an intercontinental nuclear missile that can’t be stopped or shot down by any country’s defense system*
The Russian leader said the rocket travels 20 times the speed of sound and has unlimited range.

*Now we know where Putin gained the technology to build the missiles.
–Hillary Clinton.*
*Diana West* at The Daily Caller reported, via Andrew Bostom:

This shocking set of emails that the Examiner reported on shows the nexus of Bill and Hillary Clinton’s foundation, Hillary Clinton’s State Department, Bill Clinton, Russian oligarch Vekselberg, and Skolkovo, “Russia’s Silicon Valley,” the Putin project to transfer Western technology to Russia that was championed and driven by Mrs. Clinton — and, what do you know, 17 out of 28 tech companies that hitched up with Skolkovo also contributed to the Clinton Foundation? What a coincidence. Meanwhile, Barack Obama’s support for Russian WTO membership made the whole global flow so much easier.

No wonder Herd Media, the Uniparty Congress and FBI Director James Comey never noticed a thing. Oh, except that Putin “hated” Hillary Clinton, “wanted to do her harm,” as Comey told Congress this week. Grrr. Maybe hypersonic technology wasn’t enough. But I’m getting ahead of the story.

Let’s pick up with an Army report on Skolkovo written in 2012 (released in 2013) to assess “the implications … for U.S. policymakers.”

Although military activities are not an official cluster of activity, the Skolkovo Foundation has, in fact, been involved in defense-related activities since December 2011, when it approved the first weapons-related project*—*the development of a hypersonic cruise missile engine. The project is a response to the U.S. Department of Defense’s Advanced Hypersonic Weapon, part of the Prompt Global Strike program.

Fast forward to November 2016, shortly after Donald Trump was elected president when the US Air Force released a report on — _no way _— the Russian and Chinese hypersonic missile threat to the United States.

The United States is vulnerable to future attack by hypersonic missiles from China and Russia and is falling behind in the technology race to develop both defensive and offensive high-speed maneuvering arms, according to a new Air Force study.

“The People’s Republic of China and the Russian Federation are already flight-testing high-speed maneuvering weapons (HSMWs) that may endanger both forward deployed U.S. forces and even the continental United States itself,” an executive summary of the report says.

“These weapons appear to operate in regimes of speed and altitude, with maneuverability that could frustrate existing missile defense constructs and weapon capabilities.”

In a functioning democratic republic, the executive branch decisions and procedures and corruption that led to this defense cataclysm would actually alarm security officials, lawmakers, and even arouse media curiosity, if nothing else. But Skolkovo, the money, the corruption, the treachery, the danger, inspire no reaction at all.

*Hillary Clinton gave the Russians this technology to destroy American cities.
And she gets cheered at restaurants all over New York City.*


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 1, 2018)

Looks like another Russian spam bot is infecting this new off topic forum.  Same attempt at selling dangerous chemicals in the post title.  Then a series of ridiculous posts that have no rational content or purpose.  And a mindless avatar name "nononono" which Wikipedia literally describes as a pornographic Japanese anime cross-dresser.  No telling how infected this thread will become.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 1, 2018)

I'll take two Hyper Sonic Missile Datas and one yellow uranium cake.  Can I have the cake inscribed "From Russia with Love" in blue white and red Russian flag colors?  Where do I wire the money?  Can I just give you my Cayman Islands bank wire account number and you transfer whatever the cost is?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 1, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I'll take two Hyper Sonic Missile Datas and one yellow uranium cake.  Can I have the cake inscribed "From Russia with Love" in blue white and red Russian flag colors?  Where do I wire the money?  Can I just give you my Cayman Islands bank wire account number and you transfer whatever the cost is?


Yes.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 1, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yes.


I didn't realize you were using both the 4nos and Fandjango alias simultaneously.  Explains how the virus spread so quickly, however.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 1, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I didn't realize you were using both the 4nos and Fandjango alias simultaneously.  Explains how the virus spread so quickly, however.


Wire money.
Get cake.


----------



## nononono (Mar 2, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I didn't realize you were using both the 4nos and Fandjango alias simultaneously.  Explains how the virus spread so quickly, however.


*Bob .....you spread it....*
*You should use a rubber on your fat finger.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 3, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I didn't realize you were using both the 4nos and Fandjango alias simultaneously.  Explains how the virus spread so quickly, however.


Again, it's one 400 lb guy in his mothers spare room making all these idiot characters up.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again, it's one 400 lb guy in his mothers spare room making all these idiot characters up.


Am I the 400 lb guy, or is it one of the other guys?
Are we all made up?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 3, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Am I the 400 lb guy, or is it one of the other guys?
> Are we all made up?


"We are all actors and the world is our stage."


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 3, 2018)

“The State, by its very nature, must violate the generally accepted moral laws to which most people adhere.”


----------



## nononono (Mar 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again, it's one 400 lb guy in his mothers spare room making all these idiot characters up.


*Speak for yourself.....if you've put on weight just start walking and biking. *
*Both palms against the table and push away.....*


----------



## nononono (Mar 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "We are all actors and the world is our stage."


*If you are an " actor " then you live in Fantasy Land.*
*I reside in the REAL world where the TRUTH needs to be spread !*
*Fantasy Land is for Liberals - Liberals Lie - Their Lies create Their Fantasy Land*


----------



## nononono (Sep 2, 2018)

*Hillary Rodham Clinton belongs in Jail....*


----------

